# Caribsea - eco complete...top notch company!



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

This is very good to hear. Their response to Betowess and yourself makes me confident to continue using EcoComplete.


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

I didn't hear about this.  I have a new bag that looks like this and I wondered why. What is it contaminated with? Is it not safe to use? Who would I contact at Carib-Sea about this? Are they shipping you a new bag and do you have to pay the shiping costs? I purchased my eco-complete at a huge store in PA and it is like 2 hours from me.

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

I just sent them an email explaining the situation and attached a few pics of the bags of EC that I have. their website is http://www.carib-sea.com there is email and phone number info on the website. there is also a 800 number on the bags of EC.

As far as I know I dont have to pay anything...they are just sending me 2 bags to replace the bads one i have.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, not so fast for thinking my EcoComplete was uncontaminated. :frown: No milky substance at all, my water has been crystal clear, but my pH has shot through the roof. (kit only reads to 7.6, my tap water is about 6.9, a 20% water change didn't bring the reading of the tank down at all). Realized although I don't have any big white chunks, some of my black gravel has greyish white on it. Using the phDown that came with my pH test kit caused those greyish white bits to bubble away. Hmmm, will have to sort this out. I think I'll be changing my substrate to Sera Floredepot & gravel for now and contacting Carib-Sea. :icon_cry: Any suggestions about other solutions I might take to keep the EcoComplete?

At least it's good to know Carib-Sea have been responsive about this issue.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

My Eco looked mostly dark with a lacing of white specks and a few fully white rocks. Some when dried were chalky.No milkyness, and my water was clear within 6 hours on a 90 gallon... but my GH went sky high. And pH/KH rose but I have pressurized CO2 so I can control that. You probably have a compromised bag before they started adding the "clarifier". That is my best guess that I have - for mine. They'll replace it no charge or shipping. I can bring the GH down with a 50% water change, but it creeps back up. Eventually it should stabalize, but how long will that take is anyone's guess. Depends how much % of the calcium carbonate vein our bags took in. Good luck. bob


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I figure, I got a bad bag from before they started adding the clarifier. I'm sure I could eventually get the pH down, but I just thought it's not worth it. This was my first time using EC, so I just figured that's the way it was supposed to look. I didn't have any really white chunks, just the greyish white peppered here and there. It sure reacted with acid though and it sure shot my pH up.

Oh well, start over. It's a small tank and i was just starting, so I didn't lose much other than one white cloud minnow. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I think since its just one bag, you could easily put it in a bucket and do a series of water changes over a week or two, then check the pH and GH and I bet it will be O.K. Today, mine only raised a little over one degree in the last 30 hours, so maybe its starting to loose some of its alkaline potency. Just a thought. Your acid treatment probably already hurried it along, though I don't know anyone who recommends that stuff for a regular cure. bob


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, it was just a couple drops of the acid on 3 individual pieces of the gravel, so I don't think it'll speed it too much. Nope, I definitely don't like the idea of actually using that stuff to alter tank pH, it was just a freebie that came with the test kit. I was thinking of doing what you suggested though. I'm still going to re-do the tank with Floredepot, but it'll be nice if I can use this EC in a future tank.

Hey, I see by your location you're not all that far from Bellingham. Do you know of any JBJ dealers in Bellingham or Seattle or therebouts? I'd like to buy a NanoCube and can't seem to get one around here. Would prefer to buy it in person rather than over the internet. E-mailed JBJ about west coast dealers and they sent me a link for a Ohio based company. :icon_conf


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't know about Seattle. Blue Ram whos from Seattle might. Nothing in B'ham. There is a nice shop called Clark's Feed and Seed (all fish) on Railroad Ave. They don't carry JBJ. On the net Aquarium Plant.com sell JBJ, but I don't know about the cubes. They are a PT sponsor, however. Are you in BC? bob


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

GraFFix said:


> I just sent them an email explaining the situation and attached a few pics of the bags of EC that I have. their website is http://www.carib-sea.com there is email and phone number info on the website. there is also a 800 number on the bags of EC.
> 
> As far as I know I dont have to pay anything...they are just sending me 2 bags to replace the bads one i have.



Thanks very much, I will write to them right now!

Tina


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

GraFFix said:


> As some of you might know i was one of the unfourtunate ones that recieved a few bags of the contaminated Eco-complete. (pics can be seen here http://www.graffix.org/ec )
> 
> Yesterday I send Caribsea an email telling them what the problem was as well as a few pictures of my 2 bags of EC.
> 
> ...


That is great to hear - thanks for letting us know this, Graffix! I have an eco tank planned and was really disappointed to hear all the trouble so many have had with it. Still don't know if I want to risk the hassle if there is a problem, but glad to know CaribSea will stand behind the product if I chose to go that route.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Betowess said:


> I don't know about Seattle. Blue Ram whos from Seattle might. Nothing in B'ham. There is a nice shop called Clark's Feed and Seed (all fish) on Railroad Ave. They don't carry JBJ. On the net Aquarium Plant.com sell JBJ, but I don't know about the cubes. They are a PT sponsor, however. Are you in BC? bob


Yeah, BC, just outside Vancouver. I'll have to e-mail/phone some Seattle stores. Works out much cheaper to buy it in the US, I'm finding, and I have good friends in Seattle who would pick it up for me. I'll check AquariumPlant, maybe have it shipped to Seattle if I don't find one anywhere else.

Thanks, Joan


----------



## Lissette (Apr 2, 2005)

Before adding the Eco-Complete in my tank everything was fine with the old gravel (plants, fish, and water).

After using the Eco my Kh/Gh was sky high (I have very soft water). My fish suffered and so did I. My tank even developed a bad case of BGA. I had no idea that this stuff could be contaminated.

I too complained to the company, and they were slow to respond at first, but fortunately, a few days later they sent a letter of apology, and within a week and a half I found a check in the mail for a complete refund of their product and for the fish that I lost.


Lissette :smile:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

*It never should have made it on the market*

Well, I'll agree they are doing the right thing now. Mistakes can happen and perhaps they thought the clarifier would resolve the calcium carbonate problem. Personally, for all the grief its caused many a fish keeper, I think they should had taken a more conservative approach and never released any of the compromised EcoComplete, once the contamination was discovered. There are dead fish and plants and people's wasted time to consider. bob


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

I scooped my contaminated EC back into its bag and last night I returned it to the Big Al's where I'd bought it. They refunded my money with no hassle whatsoever. I'll e-mail CaribSea anyway just to let them know.

The main guy I usually deal with at Big Al's was awesome about it all. The other guy, who seemed to be the one into plants, said, "I've got some of that in my tank too but who cares, I've got CO2 and I just blast it with that... plants need calcium anyway." He was being lighthearted about it all and not questioning me returning the EC, but I'm not sure he's offering up the best of advice with that attitude. Then again, I'm new to all this and I don't use CO2 at the moment, so what do I know?


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

Well, it seems I am not having such luck with carib-sea. I emailed them several days ago and still have not gotten a response, so I decided to call. After I get transfered, it just rings and rings, no one is answering. Hopefully they respond to my email soon, I really want to get my tank set-up. :-(


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone. I take it back, I received a reply today and they are going to be replacing the contaminated eco-complete I have as well. Definitely a great company to stand behind its product! roud: roud: 

Tina


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 31, 2004)

What did you send them in your email? I'm about to send an email to them and try to replace a bag i bought last weekend. Just wondering what kind of information they need to know. Thanks.


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

I just sent them an email describing what it looked like. I took pictures too, in case they wanted to see.

Tina



SnyperP said:


> What did you send them in your email? I'm about to send an email to them and try to replace a bag i bought last weekend. Just wondering what kind of information they need to know. Thanks.


----------



## whooeyh2o (Jun 15, 2004)

Caribsea has always been very dedicated to their customers, this is a bad mistake but i hope most of you will continue to buy their products. roud:


----------



## Scout (Mar 30, 2005)

They handled it perfectly for me! I emailed them with my problem and the next day I had a response! I will definately continue to use a company that stands by their customers the way they have so far!


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

I got my replacement eco-complete a few days ago (it came while I was on vacation). They even sent extra! I was thrilled when I got home and there it was, I am all ready to set up my new tank now. 

Tina


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Feb 3, 2005)

Carib-Sea most definately will get my business & recommendations in the future, just rec'd 8 bags to replace my 8 that were "questionable" out of the 10 I ordered. This kind of customer service is almost unheard of these days. Here's a copy of the email I sent them 

I just received some new Eco complete Plant substrate to replace the questionable bags I previously purchased. I must say I've never had such a pleasant experience in returning a product. You handled the problem with first-rate professionalism and I greatly apreciate it. I'm a moderator over on www.Cichlid-forum.com and will be sure to highly recommend your products & customer service to anyone that asks. Thanks again!
Brad Newton


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Feb 3, 2005)

Oops, just noticed on the shipment it said I've rec'd 4 out of the 5 they're sending so they're sending all the bags I purchased, although I stated that I still had a few bags that I thought were OK. WOW, great customer support 

BTW, Thanks to Del and others for keeping us informed along the way!


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

I told them I only had 1 bag I thought was bad out of 3 and they sent me 4 bags. Really excellent customer service, I am very impressed. Having recently moved to NJ, I haven't seen any customer service at all lately, lol. Carib-Sea will definitely get my business once I am ready to set up my 55 gallon tank!

Tina


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

I also recieved my 2 replacement bags of EC. compaired to the old bags i had its like night and day. I am also very pleased with their customer service.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

It's really great to see the lengths they're going to to make this right for customers. I had been dubious about purchases in the near future simply because there just seemed to be so much of this bad batch out there. However, the outstanding customer service they're showing has put any last doubts to rest for me.

I still think people should use a bit of caution when purchasing it in the near future, simply to save themselves any undue hassle should they end up purchasing old stock some LFS that still has on its shelves. But that's just a matter of knowing what to look for and trying to make your purchase with your eyes open. But at least we know if we do happen to get any of the bad batch, that CaribSea will take care of it.

roud: to the great service!


----------

